# Rivertrip Checklist



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

We'd hate for any of you buzzards to forget something on your next river adventure, so we decided to make a river trip checklist for y'all. We hope you find it useful in planning your next float, wherever it may be. See you on the water! Your friends at 4Corners Riversports

Click here for a printable version

*Boats* 

*Rafts:*

__ Boat

__ Frame

__ Oar locks and spare

__ Oars / Spare(s)

__ Straps

__ Cooler

__ Drybox

__ Cargo Floors/Gear nets

__ Drop Bags

__ Pump

__ Repair Kit

__ Bail bucket / bilge pump (for standard floor boats)

__ Spare PFD

__ Throwbag / Bowline / Fliplines

__ Umbrella / Bimini

__ Water guns / toys

__ First Aid kit (1 minor kit on every boat/ 1 major kit per group)

__ Pin kit

__ Helicopter Emergency Landing Signal (Grand Canyon requirement)

__ Emergency signal mirror

__ Sand Stake / Hammer

__ Medium sized climbing camalot / nut (for anchoring to rock walls)


*Kayaks:*

__ Boat

__ Paddle / Spare / Handpaddles (1 spare for every ~3 kayaks)

__ Spray Skirt

__ Floatbags

__ Small drybag(s)

__ Throwbag

__ Small first aid kit

__ Pin kit[/quote]


*IK:*


__ Boat

__ Paddle / Spare

__ Pump

__ Repair Kit

__ Throwbag

__ Small drybag(s)

__ Small first aid kit

__ Pin Kit


*Canoe:*


__ Boat / outfitting

__ Paddles / Spares

__ Float bags

__ Throwbag

__ Dry barrels

__ Bilge pump / Bail bucket

__ Small first aid kit

__ Repair kit

__ Pin Kit


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

*River Trip Checklist Part II:*

*Camp/Kitchen*
*

Cooking / Kitchen:*

__ Table(s)

__ Kitchen shelter

__ Stove(s)

__ Propane / Fuel

__ Pots / Pans / Griddles

__ Dutch Oven(s) / Charcoal

__ Coffee press / percolator

__ Lantern(s)

__ Cooking utensils / can opener

__ Plate / Cup / Bowl / Silverware (1 set per person)

__ Spice kit / oil / sugar / salt, etc.

__ Hand sanitizer / bleach wipes / paper towels

__ Trash bags / containers

__ Can smasher


*Fire / Water / Dishes:*

__ Firepan

__ Ground cloth

__ Small shovel

__ Waterproof matches / lighters

__ Water Jugs (atleast 1 gallon per person per day)

__ Water purifier

__ Dish buckets

__ Dish drying bag

__ Soap & Bleach

__ Dish scrubs

__ Strainer


*Toilet:*

__ Toilet / groover

__ Wag bags (toilet alternative. Not accepted on all permited rivers)

__ Chemicals

__ Toilet paper

__ Hand sanitizer

__ Hand wash station


*Personal Gear: (very subjective, varies by trip length and temperature)*


*On the river:*

__ Dry / Splash gear

__ Thermal layers (2 sets, NO COTTON)

__ Base layers / swim wear (2 sets, NO COTTON)

__ River shoes / booties

__ PFD (Type III or V, 1 spare per group, coast guard tag must be readable)

__ Helmet

__ Gloves / Pogies

__ Day drybag (for extra / dry layers, snacks, etc)

__ Pelican case for camera, etc.

__ Water bottle

__ Sunglasses with Chums straps

__ Sunscreen 

__ Lanyard Coozie for beverages


*At camp:*

__ Tent / Bivy

__ Sleeping Bag

__ Sleeping Pad

__ Large Drybags (enough to fit all your stuff)

__ Camp Chair

__ Headlamp / flashlight

__ Camp clothes (2+ full sets, cotton discouraged)

__ Thermal wear / Jackets / Fleece

__ Rain gear

__ Hiking shoes & sandals

__ Hat(s) (Fleece, sun)

__ Toiletries kit (tooth brush, toothpaste, deodorant, sunscreen, lotion, tweezers, nail clippers, etc.)

__ Personal first aid (ibuprofen, bandaids, anti-diuretics, etc)

__ Camp Games


----------



## yojimbo (Oct 12, 2003)

Here's a link that worked for me:

http://www.riversports.com/img/uploads/river_trip_checklist.pdf


----------



## Bayou (Jan 31, 2011)

4crs, thanks for the list with the embedded links. Very useful.


----------



## scottuga44 (Apr 19, 2011)

This is a great post for a beginner like myself  Thanks


----------



## lookinathesun (Feb 20, 2008)

This is a great post for a scatterbrained person like myself...
Thanks will refer to it in the near future.


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks - this list convinced my wife to let me buy more gear!


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

_____ Jack Daniels 
_____ PBR 
_____ Cigars


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

Looking at all these comforts reminds me why I don't backpack anymore.


----------

